# Okuma reels???????



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Does any1 have or have used these reels.. The good bad and ugly of them.. Think of getting some PRO 30..


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

I have two. I really like them. I have a ST20 and a TI30. Both are solid but I really feel that the TI30 is durable, reliant and strong performing. I've caught sizeable fish on both (stealhead, pike, musky, and smallies). So far so good. And there customer service is outstanding on the website.

NtF


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

I have 3 love them all never had any issues with them.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

rieverr,


I have one or two in my mess (you can't get into my garage), darn good reels, you will be impressed!


Fred


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Got 4 Pro 30DX coming..
From Brett's place he has some Kick ass Deals..


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a couple of the Epixor baitfeeders and they have held up well, and are inexpensive for what you get. ON the other hand their Convector series conventional reels are CRAP! I had a brand new one lock up and blow into pieces while on an offshore trip a few years ago. :rant:


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I bought 4 Magda Pro 20DX rod/reel combos from Northwoods. After 1 1/2 seasons trolling with 'em, one reel had the line counter quit working. I troll mostly inland lakes for eyes, so the jury is still out on larger & more powerful fish like salmon and trout.

Other than that, i'd say they're a good value (price vs. performance).


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

ds541 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have 6 reels this will be season #3 on them have had no issues with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## todd v (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 8 linecounters for trolling,no issues. 3yrs on them,lot of hours.


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

rieverr said:


> Got 4 Pro 30DX coming..
> From Brett's place he has some Kick ass Deals..


$42 a piece, I couldn't pass it up either:evil:


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Rifleman99 said:


> $42 a piece, I couldn't pass it up either:evil:


How may would you get at 31.99 a piece? :evil:
http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/osc..._info.php?cPath=4_38_130_444&products_id=4101

Keep in mind, you get what you pay for. With that being said, we have a set of 10 and they have been great reels. Are they the best out there, no, but they are a great option for the budget minded fisherman who wants a reel with a linecounter. If you fish a ton, I might consider spending a little more money on a higher quality reel, but for the average fisherman, they are great IMO.


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

I would rather burn up a reel in a couple years for 40$$ than buy 100$$ reel and keep it for 5year


----------



## Kurt F (Jan 30, 2007)

I have several Okuma reels that I use for Salmon on the big lake and they have stood up to many screaming runs from big kings. I bought 4 of them 6 years ago and 3 of the 4 are still in use. They are getting a little tired so I am in the process of replacing them with more Okuma reels. One tip to keep the drags running smooth is back the drag all the way off when you put them away for the season this will extend the life of the drag.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

My old man still has 6 of the original Magda pro DX's, 25's I think they were. Got them in 96 I think, used for nothing but dipseys for kings, all still running great. they see over 100 charters a year. I have 2 Convectors 30's that I've done everything from Sailfish in Africa to red drum n cobia in Virgina and 70lb halibut in alaska on. actually had them so hot on sails that I had to cool the down with the hose. Still run great. the salt has eatin up the chrome on the drag star, but who cares. I have 4 of the 30DX line counters, ran them with dipseys in AK for 3 yrs, kings up to 40lbs, still run great, same with my little 20 line counters.

I'll take them over all the diawa's except the original 27/47H's that were aluminum.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

D-Fresh said:


> How may would you get at 31.99 a piece? :evil:
> http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/osc..._info.php?cPath=4_38_130_444&products_id=4101
> 
> Keep in mind, you get what you pay for. With that being said, we have a set of 10 and they have been great reels. Are they the best out there, no, but they are a great option for the budget minded fisherman who wants a reel with a linecounter. If you fish a ton, I might consider spending a little more money on a higher quality reel, but for the average fisherman, they are great IMO.


Sweet!!! Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## GottaWanna (Oct 31, 2010)

I own 3 epixors, 1 Trio, and 8 Magda Pro 20's. Gotta have Okuma. They make a solid reel and they are really the most bang for your buck of almost any high performance reel.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

There are 4 unused Magda 30s, laying in about 40 fow straight off the Lexington Harbor. Biggest pos I ever clamped on a rod. 3 fish on 3 different rods, all lost to the top quality drag system detonating upon impact. Total garbage. Might be good enough for some of you, my advice is buy quality once instead of junk twice. BTW, an 0kuma Magda is not a "high performance" reel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've never had a problem with my Okuma's, had them for 3-4 years. My problem reels are my Daiwa's and a couple of Penn's, clickers going out and drag fade...


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

D-Fresh said:


> Keep in mind, you get what you pay for. With that being said, we have a set of 10 and they have been great reels. Are they the best out there, no, but they are a great option for the budget minded fisherman who wants a reel with a linecounter.


Well said.

I'm personally not a fan of Okuma reels. If you can swing it, consider spending a few extra bucks for a Daiwa Accudepth. They're a great mid-range reel, and much less expensive than the Daiwa Sealines or Penns.


----------

